# Billy & Grace turn 1 year old



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*Time with mom*

_We went inside to spend some time with mom. She is so funny with us sometimes. I thought she was looking very serious so Dianne told her to laugh to which she responded "ha, ha". Then she broke out in a good laugh. That is Dianne's hand stroking mom's cheek.:hug:


_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos catching those special moments in life. All the poodles look so soft and fluffy. You Mother looks absolutely adorable. Love to see her giggle.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you BFF. She is the sweetest woman God ever put on earth!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, it was great sharing the birthday party with our mom, she just loves animals so much! She loved her piece of cake a lot also...LOL. She is not eating good now, but, give her a piece of cake and it all goes down..lol.

Here are more pics of Billy & Grace's B-day party.

I am going to put these pics on separately as I want to add titles to each.

Mom and poodles. Just arrived and getting ready for the party.







[/IMG]

Geesh, don't you hate it when the dogs get over excited when out at a party?







[/IMG]

Mom with the Birthday dogs.







[/IMG]

"Birthday Cake" set up for everyone!







[/IMG]

The birthday singing pics Spoospirit put on. My next ones will be what follows the happy birthday song.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Awww..such warm,beautiful pictures.
Happy spoo birthday!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Grace & Billy getting their "cake"







[/IMG]

"ahhh, finally we get our "cake"!!"







[/IMG]

"Hey, is there any more "cake"?"







[/IMG]

The poodle guests eating their "cake".







[/IMG]


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Out for a walk with Mom and the poodles.







[/IMG]

Mom petting Billy







[/IMG]

All the dogs crashed after the excitement of the party and the walk.







[/IMG]

Grace helping us saying prayers with mom before we leave. We always say prayers before we go as she loves this time and it relaxes her.







[/IMG]


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful story, beautiful Mom. Thanks so much for sharing your beautiful day with us. Happy Birthday Billy and Grace.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh how touching. Look at how wonderful those poodles are with your mom. Happy birthday puppies.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*I just had to post this one bigger...*

The queen and her court....


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

love your pics - your mom is dear - the poodles pose so well -sigh -mine want to see what I have in my hand - Taffy is getting so big! beautiful dogs!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh I love that last big picture!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Pamela said:


> oh I love that last big picture!


Me toooo! I wish I had that many poodles. (but then again I should be careful what I wish for  )


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Happy Bday to Gracie and billy love the pictures ! 

Who is the other apricot poodle ?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great photos, Happy Birthday! What a fantastic family of poodles. 

Who's that cute little one in the front?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> Great photos, Happy Birthday! What a fantastic family of poodles.
> 
> Who's that cute little one in the front?


Thank you all for your lovely comments. We sure are proud of our guys and totally in love!! Our mom is such a lovely lady, it is soooo sad to watch her slowly 'go away' with Alzheimer's but we enjoy every moment we can with her. She loves the dogs!

The little apricot is my new girl, Chantel. Chantel is a full sister to Billy & Grace. The breeder decided to breed one more litter from the same mom (her third) before spaying her. She is spayed now and it was my only chance to get a sibling of Grace, whom is so wonderful and I love soooo much! I went to look at the pups and this girl just "begged" to be taken home with me...lol. She is very striking and has gorgeous form and movement. She has the same temperament as Grace and Billy. 

I have a "scary" story about Chantel that I am going to have to start a new posting on!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. We sure are proud of our guys and totally in love!! Our mom is such a lovely lady, it is soooo sad to watch her slowly 'go away' with Alzheimer's but we enjoy every moment we can with her. She loves the dogs!
> 
> The little apricot is my new girl, Chantel. Chantel is a full sister to Billy & Grace. The breeder decided to breed one more litter from the same mom (her third) before spaying her. She is spayed now and it was my only chance to get a sibling of Grace, whom is so wonderful and I love soooo much! I went to look at the pups and this girl just "begged" to be taken home with me...lol. She is very striking and has gorgeous form and movement. She has the same temperament as Grace and Billy.
> 
> I have a "scary" story about Chantel that I am going to have to start a new posting on!


ooooo WOW then Taffy grew so MUCH lol I thought the apricot in the front was taffy lol.

They all grew a lot ! 

You guys should start a poodle circus  I wish I had the $$ , time and room to own so many. I am so happy your dogs have gave your mother something to smile about. My grandmother is on her way out and she gets so happy to see Enzo !


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Pamela said:


> love your pics - your mom is dear - the poodles pose so well -sigh -mine want to see what I have in my hand - Taffy is getting so big! beautiful dogs!


LOL... yeah, they do well in the "posing" department. They are all off leash. I set them up, told them to stay and Spoospirit took the picture. I, of course, was standing by to make sure if anyone started to wander off I could get them as we were near the road. But, no problems..  ... only had Taffy start to get up a couple times and Chantel go to get up once, but after they realized I wanted them to stay, they just sat for their pics. They are just so well behaved when they are out and so in tuned to what we want, we are just so in love with this breed and, of course, our personal dogs for sure!!

Taffy is DEFINITELY getting to be a big girl now!! She is going through the "teenage" lankies right now. As soon as her body matures more she will be heading into the ring. She is just soooo lovely to watch move. She glides with beautiful reach and drive! And what a total lover!

Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> ooooo WOW then Taffy grew so MUCH lol I thought the apricot in the front was taffy lol.
> 
> They all grew a lot !
> 
> You guys should start a poodle circus  I wish I had the $$ , time and room to own so many. I am so happy your dogs have gave your mother something to smile about. My grandmother is on her way out and she gets so happy to see Enzo !


_Aren't they the most amazing ambassadors? Wherever we go we draw a crowd that will stay around for a long time asking all sorts of questions and interacting with the dogs. We do a lot of educating when we go out with them.

Taffy did get big FAST!! It looks as if she will certainly be a bigger poodle than Billy. Her relative, Ivy seems to be going the same way. Taffy is a little off in square right now as she is going through her awkward teen age stage. We expect she'll come back on in a couple of months. She still floats like a dream while trotting through the fields!!!_

_Dianne was the dog wrangler while I took the portrait. Billy and Grace were tethered to mom's wheelchair but all of the babies were off-leash. They were so darn good. You just can't beat the poodles!!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOLOLOL!!!! Jester's mom, you and I posted at nearly the same time and in a pretty redundant way.
_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey ladies, by any chance are you two twins, or just very close sister's? The reason I ask this is because I've noticed that you often post at nearly the same time and often in the very same manner and I have known twins to act this very same way. Very interesting how you two do this. Again, want to comment on the beautiful pics that you have posted and the beautiful jobs that you are doing with your dogs in all ways.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Hey ladies, by any chance are you two twins, or just very close sister's? The reason I ask this is because I've noticed that you often post at nearly the same time and often in the very same manner and I have known twins to act this very same way. Very interesting how you two do this. Again, want to comment on the beautiful pics that you have posted and the beautiful jobs that you are doing with your dogs in all ways.



LOL...LOL. Just close sisters. Spoospirit (Deb) is 5 years older than I. But, we get asked that by people when we are out and about. We don't look like twins... not in my eyes... but definitely look like sisters so I think that is what makes people ask. That, and the fact that we do do things the same and finish each other's sentences and stuff. LOL.. hang out with us for a day and you will do a lot of laughing...LOL.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _LOLOLOL!!!! Jester's mom, you and I posted at nearly the same time and in a pretty redundant way.
> _


HEY! STOP tromping on my posts!! GEESH! :fish:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> HEY! STOP tromping on my posts!! GEESH! :fish:


LMAO people think me and my sister are twins all of the time. We also talk the same way etcc....I don't look nothing like her though lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> HEY! STOP tromping on my posts!! GEESH! :fish:



_Weeeeelllll, you know how it is. We can't ever seem to get out of each others way! LOL I am still laughing about that. And, yes, we are so in tuned to each other that we will say the same thing at the same time or just react immediately in the exact same way to something we heard or saw! I find it hysterical and we are always laughing about something. Sometimes I think we might as well have been born twins because you don't get any closer than that. 

We were always encouraged to be close as a family growing up and my dad was adamant that we be a good, Christian family. It has served us well throughout our lives. Thank you dad. We were taught to honor our parents and that is what we do.
_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Roxy, I actually did think that you had posted previously that you did have a twin sister? I also think that I have seen pictures of both of you, and I do think that you two look a whole lot a like.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Roxy, I think you look very much alike as well.
_


----------

